# Tivo Launcher Won't Work



## j0ester (Sep 1, 2020)

This is the 3rd time on my TiVO Stream 4K that when I click on the Menu Button on the remote, it will not go to the Menu - it just shows a black screen. If I press the Netflix button, it goes to Netflix. If I press and hold the Menu Button; it will show me shortcut Apps on the right-pane. If I reboot the device, it works fine... but then does it again in a few days.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Ate you using button mapper? All I can think of offhand. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## j0ester (Sep 1, 2020)

I am not. Never downloaded any 3rd party Apps for this device.


----------



## jb brown (Aug 28, 2020)

what button are you saying is the "menu" button just so I understand


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

jb brown said:


> what button are you saying is the "menu" button just so I understand


Funny. I just got home and looked at the remote and was about to ask the same question. Felt like I was missing something.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## j0ester (Sep 1, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> Funny. I just got home and looked at the remote and was about to ask the same question. Felt like I was missing something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


The Menu button is on the Left-side of the Remote; under the Back button. If you press it.. it goes back to the Main Screen.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

That's a home button, not menu button. It should take you to the main android tv screen.

Did you try resetting your TS4k or at least the remote Pairing? 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Many people reported this black screen error early on. The most recent update fixed it along with other issues but it was pulled for other issues. Maybe you didn’t get the update. I believe it’s back in testing so should be re released soon hopefully. When it happened to me early on the voice would still work so you could “say” commands to go to apps or settings and restart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j0ester (Sep 1, 2020)

WHOOPS! I keep meaning to say HOME than Menu. :derp:



Noelmel said:


> Many people reported this black screen error early on. The most recent update fixed it along with other issues but it was pulled for other issues. Maybe you didn't get the update. I believe it's back in testing so should be re released soon hopefully. When it happened to me early on the voice would still work so you could "say" commands to go to apps or settings and restart


Thanks for this.


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

Noelmel said:


> Many people reported this black screen error early on. The most recent update fixed it along with other issues but it was pulled for other issues. Maybe you didn't get the update. I believe it's back in testing so should be re released soon hopefully.


Yep. By all accounts, TiVo halted the push of updates for the time being, including those that were previously released publicly (ie. not limited to beta testers). Not sure what the reason is behind the full stop.


----------



## chilinux (Sep 3, 2020)

I am seeing the same problem with Tivo Stream 4k SW Version v9.0-3.4.2. Check for update returns "your system is up to date."

After left on for a while, when using the Android TV Home button (the O button under the skip back and to the left of Google Assistant button), the screen will just be black.

Here is my work-around:
(1) Go to Tivo Stream app
(2) Go Left to the menu
(3) Go Down and select Settings
(4) Go to My Streaming Services
(5) De-check *ALL* the streaming services as being viewable within the Tivo app

Note: this will only impact what appears inside the Tivo Stream app, it will not impact being able to continue to use those services external to the Stream app

Next:

(6) Go to the Android TV Home (press the O button)
(7) Go up to the top and then left to the gear / Settings icon and select it
(8) Go Down to Device Preferences and select it
(9) Go Down to Home screen and select it
(10) Go to Customize channels and select it
(11) Go to Play Next and select it
(12) Select to turn Off the Play Next
(13) Press the Skip Back button
(14) Turn off each of the Home screen channels from showing their recommendation bars

Note: you will still be able to add icons for each channel you want across the top bar of the launcher even with these recommendation bars turned off

Note 2: you will need be able to disable the Tivo Stream recommendation bar using Setting/Remote but the performance impact of this should be minimal if you followed steps 1-5

(15) Press the Skip Back button to return from Customize Channels to the Home Screen settings menu
(16) Go Down to Enable video previews and make sure it is turned off
(17) Go Down to Enable audio previews and make sure it is turned off

Doing each of these seems to reduce the memory overhead of the Android TV Home app on the Tivo Stream 4k and allow it to work more reliably without have to reboot on a regular basis to restore it's use.


----------

